
Interstellar Object Oamuamua gets an unexpected speed boost - dsr_
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/our-solar-system-s-first-known-interstellar-object-gets-unexpected-speed-boost
======
DerekL
The title misspells the name of the object. It's “ʻOumuamua”. The first letter
is the Hawaiian ʻokina. The article itself also incorrectly uses a prime
character to represent the ʻokina.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ʻOumuamua](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ʻOumuamua)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ʻOkina](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ʻOkina)

------
yborg
"And on far-off Earth, Dr. Carlisle Perera had as yet told no one how he had
wakened from a restless sleep with the message from his subconscious still
echoing in his brain: The Ramans do everything in threes."

------
mkempe
So evidence of being a comet, or cleverly disguised starship?

